# Aftermarket filters for a 2016 DK4510



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys does anyone have any filter crosses for a 2016 Kioti DK4510? Mainly looking for oil and fuel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi runningcrazy if you take the numbers off of the filters your local auto supply store should be able to match them.


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks il give that a whirl.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You’ve got the same fuel and oil filter that I do. You can buy them on Amazon, TractorJoe, or Rockauto. Lot’s of options.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Fuel Filter:
Kioti 84612-43160
Wix 33507

Oil Filter:
Kioti 6201-32443
Wix 51381
Bosch 3401, 72188


----------

